# Artikel-/Leistungnummer: 53862



## PhoebeAlyssa (15 September 2008)

Hi!

Bin neu hier und habe folgendes Problem:
Auf meiner Telefonrechnug steht folgende
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 53862.
Könnte mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, welcher
Dienst dahintersteckt. Bin verzweifelt, da ich
nie sowas in Anspruch genommen habe.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2008)

*AW: Artikel-/Leistungnummer: 53862*

Wir sind hier leider keine Hellseher - kann es sein, dass auf der Rechnung noch mehr steht, z.B. in-telegence?


----------



## M&M2005 (15 September 2008)

*AW: Artikel-/Leistungnummer: 53862*



PhoebeAlyssa schrieb:


> Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 53862.


 
Da müsste noch mehr stehen und auf das was da noch stehen müsste, kommts an.

Wenn es die In-Telegence ist, wendest Du Dich an diese Firma und verlangst nen EVN für Deine Rufnummer.

*IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
*Oskar-Jäger-Straße 125
50825 Köln
Tel: 0800-260 15 00
Fax: 0800-260 15 09 
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2008)

*AW: Artikel-/Leistungnummer: 53862*

in-telegence.de/96.0.html


----------

